# Female Beginner



## Cherry89 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey everybody, I Just started getting interested in growing. And I joined this board to learn more about growing, and to meet other growers, especially in my area. ATL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

hello cherry and welcome to rollitup. sit back, relax and let the good times grow.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Cherry, Make sure to check out the FAQ, great info!


----------



## mogie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello from another female grower.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to RIU, it's fun here. What are your plans? Indoor? What medium? We wanna know


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Lassie!

As said before, read the FAQS. It's like you're friendly neighborhood Spiderman of marijuana growing information. Whenever you have problems, it swings into action.

Ahh shit, I'm stoned.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to rollitup and good luck on your future grows.

NO GROW


----------



## RASCALONE (Jul 25, 2007)

seeing u were online and ive been looking for someone to help out a beginerbefore i do something wrong


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 25, 2007)

Cherry89 said:


> Hey everybody, I Just started getting interested in growing. And I joined this board to learn more about growing, and to meet other growers, especially in my area. ATL


Hey fellow female grower, welcome. There is a wealth of knowledge here, take it all in and enjoy your growing.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

welcome cherry!

again


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

howdy cherry!
i'm a guy
but i don't really think that matters a lot (though i'm sure mogie'd argue otherwise)... lol, i tease...

but welcome, i hope you love it here as much as so many of us do!
best of luck growing!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> howdy cherry!
> i'm a guy
> but i don't really think that matters a lot (though i'm sure mogie'd argue otherwise)... lol, i tease...
> 
> ...


lj's got a crush!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> lj's got a crush!


 
shhh 

you can't be putting me on blast like that... i'm a smoooooth operator


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Im loving this place already, Thanks everybody for the warm welcome. I know im doing indoor growing, and want to learn Hydrophonic Growing, but Ill start off small using soil, and move my way up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2007)

Cherry89 said:


> Im loving this place already, Thanks everybody for the warm welcome. I know im doing indoor growing, and want to learn Hydrophonic Growing, but Ill start off small using soil, and move my way up.


 
As I have learned Cherry, you can't stop. Once you start hang on and keep growing. I started with 5 plants, cloned them got 10 more, cloned them got 7 more, cloned them and so on and so on. lol. Right now total I have 36 plants growing. Some to harvest very soon in my cabinet, several outdoors to harvest in the fall and some to keep for next round in the cabinet. Wow I am going to be set and so can you.
Grow girls!


----------



## HoLE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Luck Cherry89,,,I'm on my first grow at 40 years old,,,even if I don't produce a female plant this time,,I still had fun doin it,,ya gotta keep it fun,,and it will pay off
Keep on Growin
HoLE


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> As I have learned Cherry, you can't stop. Once you start hang on and keep growing. I started with 5 plants, cloned them got 10 more, cloned them got 7 more, cloned them and so on and so on. lol. Right now total I have 36 plants growing. Some to harvest very soon in my cabinet, several outdoors to harvest in the fall and some to keep for next round in the cabinet. Wow I am going to be set and so can you.
> Grow girls!


 
Nice, advice. What do use for indoor growing, Hydrophonics or soil?
And were can you find good all female seeds, Do you order off line, or do you get them locally?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2007)

I am now using both the Cool Cab for hydroponics and I have a dozen or more in pots with soil. The soil is new just this week.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I am now using both the Cool Cab for hydroponics and I have a dozen or more in pots with soil. The soil is new just this week.


So were do you get your seeds from?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 26, 2007)

Nirvana, great results so far. I bought feminized PPP seeds which is what I am growing now, all were females, and White Widow. I am storing the Widow for later.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

Theres a banner uptop for nirvana, they do reasonably priced seeds, the genetics arent as good as if you paid out some serious money on them but they are good to learn with.

Whats your living situation like, does this grow have to be stealth? Live with family in an apartment or got enough space not to worry about the smell.

What sort of strength are you looking for


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool, so how's the white widow smoke? All I smoke Is kush.


----------



## RASCALONE (Jul 26, 2007)

whats up cherry,im new at this site as well,ive picked up a grip here,or maybe cuz i knew nothing at all on the subject before ,anywho goodluck!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

Widow is ok, its many peoples first grow. I'm not sure how stable nirvanas widow is though, i think that there snow white and white rhino are more stable.

As for fem seeds from nirvana I'm not so sure about them. If you want to go fem, I'm sure you could get some dutch passion fem seeds for a similar price and have the quality.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Theres a banner uptop for nirvana, they do reasonably priced seeds, the genetics arent as good as if you paid out some serious money on them but they are good to learn with.
> 
> Whats your living situation like, does this grow have to be stealth? Live with family in an apartment or got enough space not to worry about the smell.
> 
> What sort of strength are you looking for


I Live in a 2 Bedroom apartment by myself, Im thinkng about dedicating the other room for growing.( No one lives with me). But I don't want the smell to run through the whole apartment building.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> whats up cherry,im new at this site as well,ive picked up a grip here,or maybe cuz i knew nothing at all on the subject before ,anywho goodluck!


Hey, Im starting to love this board already, You'll enjoy it too.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not saying get it from here, but its a guide to what kind of decent quality fem seeds you could get.

Dutch Passion Feminised Seeds - Euforia - Online Shop


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 26, 2007)

Cherry89 said:


> I Live in a 2 Bedroom apartment by myself, Im thinkng about dedicating the other room for growing.( No one lives with me). But I don't want the smell to run through the whole apartment building.


Probably better to go with a lesser smelling plant.

I hear good things about mandala seeds white satin. A member here called babygro knows the lowdown on mandala seeds.

I would say though, for the time being dont rush into a pack of seeds. You want something that is going to be easy to grow but still give you satisfaction at the end.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 26, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'm not saying get it from here, but its a guide to what kind of decent quality fem seeds you could get.
> 
> Dutch Passion Feminised Seeds - Euforia - Online Shop


Thanks, Nongreenthumb.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

i've been lucky to come across some good genetics without having to order them from a seedbank... but when i do, i'm going to mandala... they got killer prices and different strains than your normal dutch strains...
Mandala Seeds

i'm real interested in the hashberry, satori, and mandala #1... good luck!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 27, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i've been lucky to come across some good genetics without having to order them from a seedbank... but when i do, i'm going to mandala... they got killer prices and different strains than your normal dutch strains...
> Mandala Seeds
> 
> i'm real interested in the hashberry, satori, and mandala #1... good luck!


Thanks For the advice.


----------



## frankiejay (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey cherry!! i'm a female beginner too. nice to meet you.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 29, 2007)

frankiejay said:


> Hey cherry!! i'm a female beginner too. nice to meet you.


 
Hey, nice to meet you too What do you use, Soil or Hydroponics? And what was your first grow?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

hi cherry, what do you use, soil or hydro? what are you planning for your first grow?

kp


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 29, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hi cherry, what do you use, soil or hydro? what are you planning for your first grow?
> 
> kp


I want to do hrydo so bad, But I know it might be alittle to advance for me right now, But Im going to try white Widow for my first grow.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

Cherry89 said:


> I want to do hrydo so bad, But I know it might be alittle to advance for me right now, But Im going to try white Widow for my first grow.


i would recommend another strain for the first time, one that takes abuse well, and has a low chance of herming on you.... northern lights is a great strain to learn on, and i can tell you of a few others if you like...

hydro is simple, imo, easier than dirt. i've grown in soil for years, and i'm impressed to no end with the results of dwc. the yield is phenomenal!

the only thing with hydro is you have to be on the ball; you must check your ph and water levels daily, or you're bound to have problems. other than that, as long as you have a good arsenal of nutes and additives, you'll be pro grower in no time.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 29, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i would recommend another strain for the first time, one that takes abuse well, and has a low chance of herming on you.... northern lights is a great strain to learn on, and i can tell you of a few others if you like...
> 
> hydro is simple, imo, easier than dirt. i've grown in soil for years, and i'm impressed to no end with the results of dwc. the yield is phenomenal!
> 
> the only thing with hydro is you have to be on the ball; you must check your ph and water levels daily, or you're bound to have problems. other than that, as long as you have a good arsenal of nutes and additives, you'll be pro grower in no time.


Ok, Nothern Lights I will try for the first grow. What does Dwc mean? And do you get more with Hydro or soil, The reason I wanted to try Hydro, is because they say it gives you great results and more bud. Is that true?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

dwc is deep water culture, basically a bucket of water and nutes and bubbles. the roots dangle in the water and the plants are constantly fed.

hydro yields more. big time.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> dwc is deep water culture, basically a bucket of water and nutes and bubbles. the roots dangle in the water and the plants are constantly fed.
> 
> hydro yields more. big time.


 
...but doesn't taste as good...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ...but doesn't taste as good...


wanna bet? my dg has a rotten feet/fruit smell/taste in soil. not a bad taste at all, though the description may be misleading.

in hydro, the fruit comes out big time, the sour is not so evident. 

i cut a bud the other day, the only one on the plant with orange hairs and amber trichs. it was meant to be


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

well... if i ever get my hands on some dg... =]... i might be convinced to do a decent dwc grow if i got a good mommy goin...

and kp... i LOVE the taste of rotten feet!!!! you don't? really????


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> well... if i ever get my hands on some dg... =]... i might be convinced to do a decent dwc grow if i got a good mommy goin...
> 
> and kp... i LOVE the taste of rotten feet!!!! you don't? really????


ya know, this crazy bird stopped by today, said that lj was getting a surprise.... hmm, not sure what that's all about, i guess you'll just have to wait and see


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 29, 2007)

!!! yay i love birds!!!!

was it a humming bird??? i like those... lol!!!
so, ok. i'll wait!!!

hey cherry... if you were gonna do hydro... do you know what kind (drip, ebb n flow, dwc, bubbleponics, etc)? and were ya gonna put the system together yourself???


----------



## Cherry89 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm trying to find a store near me that sells hydro equipment, Im still looking. But if I can set one up myself, and not spend alot of cash on the ones they sell at the store...that would be awesome! Were do I get the equipment from to set it up??


----------



## Vegetate (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there! and here I thought I was one of the few females on here. I am also on my first grow. I started my 2 remaining ones before I knew of this site. I have one in a waterfarm that I got at my local "Home Grown Hydroponics" store down the road. Paid cash and told him I was growing a rose bush inside. I get products from them, but information from here.


----------

